# can anyone grow?



## acrata4ever (Jul 29, 2011)

i have gourd seeds from these last builds: http://www.livebluesworld.com/photo/tambura-1?context=user http://www.livebluesworld.com/photo/dotara-bridge?context=user

i needs some more to finish some projects the rest you can use or sell. anyone interested in seeds? makin gourd banjos?


----------



## plagueship (Jul 29, 2011)

wow... that's actually pretty awesome. i would be down, but isn't it a bit late in the season to grow something that big?


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 29, 2011)

i dont know i dont grow, but these gourds are very big and very thick. the flat gourd is rare and civila war reenactors kill for them they make confederate canteens from them. i would buy what i need but these are top quality over 1/4" thick the flat gourd is like 12" wide the orange thing is 14" across. i think florida has a long grow season but i have no room to do this and a black thumb.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 29, 2011)

huh. that's really neat but it looks like they grow better in warm climates, you do need a long season - this site says they plant in march...
http://www.welburngourdfarm.com/allaboutgourds.aspx


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 29, 2011)

god i hate welburn. yeah thats for north growing look up gourd growing in your state. gords drink water alot of water. then the frost kills them or you can kill them early. if you grow them hanging you wont get mishapen ones with insect holes. you can grow them in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## oki (Jul 29, 2011)

too cold here, im afraid... and our summer sucks right now.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 8, 2011)

We grow gourds here. None this season. My mom has made some really cool bowls with wood burning on the outside...even a few birdhouses.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 9, 2011)

damn, i thought you were talkin bout ganj at first lol  hmmm....how long do gourds take to grow? i'm not sure what kind of soil they like, but i could maybe grow a couple here where i live in hawaii. i'll be here for another 5 months at least. i know that they make drums called ipus here out of a gourd (not sure what kind of gourd), and i've always wanted to build one


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 9, 2011)

those ipus are bottle gourds the bottle gourd was brought to the americas by mongols. the seeds i have are tobacco box and african bottle gourds. there may be a law about growing them in hawaii as invasive species.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 9, 2011)

yea, hadn't thought about that. true true theyre pretty strick about agricultures here. i could look it up tho


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 9, 2011)

well i could use a bottle gourd for an extinct sitar i wanna make. its gotta be about 13" persion tar shaped and thick shell. i think its amazing this is the one thing that migrating peoples from china to the americas and polynesia brought with them. like they knew it may not grow where they were going and it was an important water bottle that could be easily tied about the waist. i saw a site on hawaiian knee drums made the hard way. from coconut shell, sharkskin, coconut fiber cords a macedemia nut. all by hand no actual tools except a bone needle.


----------

